# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  bóle kręgosłupa/ kolan i barków

## liver128

Witam

 kręgosłup zaczął mnie boleć chyba gdzieś w wieku 12/13 pamiętam ze na wakacjach po pierwszej gimnazjum chodziłem na masaże które mi pomogły na kilka miesięcy, ale potem stopniowo ból wracał tylko zę troche w innym miejscu niz wcześniej, teraz głównie i najczęściej( w sumie cały czas) czuje ból w okolicy lędzźwiowej po bokach pod żebrami tam cały czas czuje taki jakby ucisk czy coś w tym stylu pomaga mi troche masowanie w tym miejscu ale ostatnio zaczą boleść mnie środek kręgosłupa chyba w okolicy odcinka piersiowego, nie dawno troche krzywo leżałem na łużku i chyba okolice piersiową miałem lekko wygięta do tyłu i od tego czasu boli mnie coraz bardziej 
 nie wiem co mógłbym jeszcze napisać żeby dało sie to zdiagnozować jak coś to pytajhcie 

 może kręgo uciskają mi nerwy mięśnie czy coś w tym stylu? 

 ogólnie to chyba szkodzi mi takie wygięcia kręgosłupa do tyłu pamiętam że jeszcze w gimnazjum na rozgrzewce z w-f kiedy robiło sie trakie wygięcia kręgosłupa w tył to potem mnie bolał 

 po za tym kręgosłup boli mnie najbardziej kiedy leże albo stoje np w kosciele, jeszcze kiedyś(w gimnazjum zanim zaczołem chodzić na masaże) kiedy głównie bolał mnie kręgosłup od środka w kolokicy lędzwiowej piersiowej popoczas stania w kościele nie mogłem wytrzymać i schylałem sie w duł i to mi przynosiło ulge

 obecnie też kiedy śpie to boli mnie szyja i musze sobie coś pod nią podkłądać

a jeśli chodzi o kolana to najbardziej boląmnie podczas klęczenia nawet kiedy chwile klęcze  czuje jakby były miażdźone i jeśli dłuzej tak klęcze to później przez kilka dni to odczuwam

a barki zaczeły mnie boleć od dłuższego stanai w kościele, chyba przez to że cały czas utrzymują ręce które są opuszczone a kiedy uniose de barki do góry to coś mi tam strzela i czuje taka jakby ulge

 wybaczcie za ten chaotyczny tekst ale nie wiedziałem jak to opisac więc napisałem to co mi do głowy przyszło

----------


## TomaszK

Miałeś robione jakieś badania ? prześwietlenia?

----------


## liver128

nie miałem nic robione ani badane
kilka lat temu byłem u rodzinnego to od razu dał mi smkierowanie na rehebilitacje

----------


## TomaszK

Co do kręgosłupa, możesz mieć skoliozę, jak byś mógł zrobić zdjęcie pleców podczas skłonu (jeśli to oczywiście możliwę)
Kolana bolące od klęczenia to raczej normalna sprawa, czy podczas kucania, zginania na boki, do przodu i do tyłu bolą? kucnij na 1minutę i wstań, i zrób zdjęcie kolan podczas stania.
Barki, zrób wymachy ramion w przód i w tył, na boki i sprawdź rezultaty czy bolą czy nie.
Ktoś w rodzinie miał problemy ze stawami?

----------


## liver128

mój kolega (w moim wieku) tez skrżył sie na bóle kręgosłupa gdzieś w dolnych partiach i lekarz rodzinny przepisał mu jakieś leki rozkurczowe czy coś w tym stylu i przez pół roku miał nie ćwiczyć(wcześniej chodził na siłownie) i mówił że mu przeszło tylko że jego nie bolało tak często i bardzo jak mnie ale może to dlatego ze ja juz długo sie z tym męcze i stopniowo sie pogarsza

----------


## liver128

w poniedziałek ide do lekarza rodzinnego, mozecie mi powiedzieć jak mu objaśnić co mi dolega żeby postawił dobrą diagnoze?

----------


## TomaszK

Wątpię,  aby lekarz rodzinny postawił Ci diagnozę, do tych schorzeń potrzebujesz specjalisty reumatologa
pozdrawiam

----------


## dandy

A może to dlatego, że prowadzisz siedzący tryb życia. Czym zajmujesz się w pracy?

----------


## Anette

> Witam
> 
>  kręgosłup zaczął mnie boleć chyba gdzieś w wieku 12/13 pamiętam ze na wakacjach po pierwszej gimnazjum chodziłem na masaże które mi pomogły na kilka miesięcy, ale potem stopniowo ból wracał tylko zę troche w innym miejscu niz wcześniej, teraz głównie i najczęściej( w sumie cały czas) czuje ból w okolicy lędzźwiowej po bokach pod żebrami tam cały czas czuje taki jakby ucisk czy coś w tym stylu pomaga mi troche masowanie w tym miejscu ale ostatnio zaczą boleść mnie środek kręgosłupa chyba w okolicy odcinka piersiowego, nie dawno troche krzywo leżałem na łużku i chyba okolice piersiową miałem lekko wygięta do tyłu i od tego czasu boli mnie coraz bardziej 
>  nie wiem co mógłbym jeszcze napisać żeby dało sie to zdiagnozować jak coś to pytajhcie 
> 
>  może kręgo uciskają mi nerwy mięśnie czy coś w tym stylu? 
> 
>  ogólnie to chyba szkodzi mi takie wygięcia kręgosłupa do tyłu pamiętam że jeszcze w gimnazjum na rozgrzewce z w-f kiedy robiło sie trakie wygięcia kręgosłupa w tył to potem mnie bolał 
> 
> ...


Nie rozumiem...nie dostałeś skierowania do lekarza specjalisty?To wygląda poważnie, więc powinieneś jak najszybciej udać się do specjalisty nawet prywatnie. Mogę Ci polecić Klinikę Nowy Dwór ale moim zdaniem powinieneś pójść na badania krwi i rtg,może rezonans..jeszcze coś mi przyszlo do głowy: czy stawy Ci skrzypią i przeskakują albo strzelają?Coś pisałeś, że w barku Ci przeskakuje...Może to być zanikanie płynu w torebcie stawowej lub chrząstki...wtedy preparaty glukozaminowe i kolageowe ale tylko wzbogacone, reszta wymaga dodatkowej suplementacji.

----------


## Anette

Jeśli chodzi o preparaty to te z przedrostkiem "flex", ja na przykład biorę od 0,5 roku flexagen i jest coraz lepiej, oczywiście to proces   powolny bo polega na odbudowie tkanki chrzęstnej oraz pobudzeniu organizmu do wytwarzania kolagenu

----------


## Marta0303

Liver, co w Twojej sprawie, czy wiadomo co Ci dolega? Bóle ustąpiły?
Piszę, bo zaciekawił mnie Twoj przypadek.
Chcę Ci polecić placówkę która, wykryła u mnie przepuklinię w odcinku szyjnym. Poszłam tam, bez żadnyk wyników badań. Skierowali na rezonans i wyszło dokładnie to co przy badaniach manualnych.
Zajrzyj i poczytaj myślę, że pomogą i Tobie FIZJOKLINIKA - KLINIKA REHABILITACJI WARSZAWA - ORTOPEDIA - FIZJOTERAPIA 
Pozdrawiam i daj znać co u Ciebie  :Smile:

----------


## liver128

a wiec tak dwa tygodnie temu byłem u neurologa i powiedziłem co mi jest czyli ze boli mnie górna i dolna częć kręgosłupa ale bardziej i częściej dolna itd.. neurolog podejrzewał ze mam za słabe mięśnie kręgosupa i zalecił mi basen ichciał mnie na rehabilitacje skierować ale powiedziałem mu zę narazie nie bardzo bo w szkole siedze do 15 i potem nie bardzo jest chęć  :Stick Out Tongue:  więc jeszcze na wszelki wypadek dał mi skierorowanie na prześwietlenie(tylko część lędźwiowa) i wyszło coś takiego - ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting zauważyłem tez że w ostatnim czasie znacznie mi sie pogorszyło i czuje troche inny ból niz wcześniej. Jutro do niego ide więc zobacze co mi powie

a jeśli chodzi o kolana to jeszcze nic nie mówiłem neurologowi bo narazie wolałbym załatwic kręgosłup

----------


## TomaszK

Problemy z kolanami często idą w parze w schorzeniami kręgosłupa. Kolana bolą bez względu na porę roku, ciepło zimno?

----------


## liver128

raczej bez względu na pory roku czasem jest lepiej a czasem gorzej ale gorzej jest przeważnie wtedy kiedy gdzieś dłuzej stoje(np w kościele) zdarza sie nawet że jak gdzieś ide to kiedy stawiam noge na ziemi czuje ból ostatnio nawet często ale nie jest to ból nie dowytrzymania taki dosć mocny ból raz czułem kiedy szedłem ze szkoły, wtedy ledwo sie doczołgałem do dworca i musiałem co chwila przystawqać żeby sie pomasować czy nawet teraz jak sie dze i pisze to coś tam czuje w kolanach ale nie ejst to jakiś ból

----------


## TomaszK

Czy bolą Pana także łydki? Proszę opisać ból. kujący, ściskający itp.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## liver128

łydki mnie nie bolą, kujący raczej nie trudno mi opisać ten ból ale możliwe że to coś w stylu uciskania

----------


## TomaszK

W jakim wieku Pan jest? Próbował Pan leków bogatych w kolagen, kwas hialuronowy, glukozaminę? Czy leki z grupy NLPZ Zażywał Pan?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## liver128

nic nie zażywałem ani żadnemu lekażowi o tym nie mówiłem poza tym czasem są gorsze a czasem lepsze momenty np teraz jak kucne i wstane i nawet jak potem siadne to czuje taki jakby ból(chyba uścisk) w kolanach ale jak czasem gram w piłke to jakoś nic nie czuje poza tym jak czuje ten jakby ucisk to pomaga mi troche i an chwile taki jakby lekki masaż w tym miejscu

Mam lat 18

----------


## TomaszK

Ból jest objawem, który wskazuje że nasz organizm nie działa poprawnie. Radzę wspomnieć o tym lekarzowi. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## liver128

a mógłby mi ktoś powiedzieć coś na temat mojego opisu kręgosłupa z rentgenu? to coś poważnego?

----------


## renata019

Witam serdecznie. 
Pracuje w sklepie spożywczym, w poniedziałek przy dostawie towaru ściągałam z palety skrzynki z piwem , przy którejś skrzynce coś mi strzykło w kręgosłupie i poczułam bardzo silny ból kręgosłupa promieniujący do lewej nogi, nie mogę stopnąć na nogę , ledwo chodzę . dostałam serie zaszczyków i tabletki , w tej chwili nie ma najmniejszej poprawy  :Frown:  na prześwietleniu RTG nic takiego nie wykazało więc dostałam skierowanie do szpitala na tomograf ... w szpitalu lekarz mnie nie przyjął i jeszcze mnie wyzwał , że zawracam mu czas ... po podaniu kilku zastrzyków przeciwbólowych i po 4 kroplówkach odprawił mnie z kwitkiem do domu... teraz czekam za wizytą u neurologa .... czy w takiej sytuacji jeżeli nic takiego nie wykazało na RTG mogę starać się o odszkodowanie z dodatkowego ubezpieczenia ???

proszę o poradę

----------


## vicky019

Niestety cię nie pocieszę - mój ojciec miał coś podobnego i niestety nie dostał żadnego odszkodowania  :Frown:

----------


## liver128

neurolog dał mi skierowanie na rehabilitacje (10 zabiegów) ale nie chce mi sie na to chodzić, zastanawiam sie nad akupunktórą kolega mi poleca sawczyna z Rzeszowa, mówił że wyszło mu cos podobnego z prześwietlenia co mi i ze ten sawczyn mu nastawił kręgi i teraz od miesiaca już go nie bolą
jedyny minus to to ze przy pierwszej wizycie płaci sie 150zł+dojazd to wyjdzie mi jakieś 220zł

----------


## liver128

a wiec tak dzisiaj zacząłem chodzić na rehabilitacje, mam zapisane ćwiczenia, masaże i chyba prądy i właśnie problem jest w tym ze byłem dziaj tam z mamusia która też zapisała sie na rehabilitacje i nie potrzebnie coś tam zaczeła gadać do nich czy bym nie mógł zrezygnować z prądów bo mam na szyi takie gózki chłonne a wszystko rpzez to że ciotka nagadała mojej mamusi że te prądy mogą mi rozjuszyć raka itp no i i przez to staszenie powiedziła o tym powiedziała rehabilitantom którzy stwierdzili ze nie badą podejmowac ryzyka i jesli chce mieć te masaż+prądy to musze pójć do neurologa (który wypisał mi skierowanie na rehabiloitacje i poprosić go żeby wypisał mi zaświadczenie że moge mieć te prądy i masaże, w 2005 miałem tam jakieś badania onkoligiczne i wynik był chyba taki ze te gózki nie są groźne i że utworzyły sie przez to ze często chorowałem (nagromadziły sie tam bakterie czy coś) ale oprócz tego ze nie wiem gdzie jest teraz ten wynik to jeśli nawet bym go znalazł to nie wiem czy tak bez niczego mi ten neurolog wypisze to zaświadczenie poza tym nie wiem czy uda mi sie do niego dostać tak bez kolejki, bo do niego zawsze trzeba czekać około 2 tygodnie a ja czekac nie moge

----------


## liver128

te masaże i prądy rzeczywiście mogą mi zaszkodzić na te guzki chłonne?

----------


## liver128

miałem robione ostatnio prześwietlenie kolan, do ortopedy pjde dopiero za 2 tygodnie a chcialbym juz sie dowiedzieć czy coś jest nie tak dlatego tu zamieszczam screen ze zdjęcia http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/kolana.png/  i prosze was o jakaś diagnoze

----------

